# All metal and glass Case



## xtreemchaos (Mar 13, 2019)

im thinking of changing the case of my main gaming pc, im using a coolermaster HAF XB evo at the mo but fancy something different to look at but id like to get something with as little plastic as possable, ATX size, RBG would be nice and a basement or one of those where the psu gos in a back compartment, id spend £150,  id go more if its something different. the rig is No 1 in my sig. thanks in advance. charl.

So ya all dont want me to get one then " as tumble weeds roll through the page "


----------



## Vlada011 (Mar 14, 2019)

Lian Li PC-O11 WXC - 210 eura/210$
Its aluminium from two side is visible with tempered glass, perfectly precise fit.
PSU is back chamber and because of that case is not huge, but you could install any board, longer XL-ATX, E-ATX, EEB Form factor as ASUS ROG Dominus or you have spare spacers to install HPTX Form factor as EVGA SR-2.  Just enough space to stay radiator above and below motherboard.
Top panel you remove completely and there is hole for 360mm radiator with mesh capable to remove if you use exhaust and to back aluminum top to cover radiator.
Perfect case for that money.

That's maybe only case except Caselabs I could look always and keep hardware inside 10 years.
Simple, classic, transparent, light, quality cabinet for hardware with perfect finish. Paint it's so smooth on touch I can't describe.
Like thicker coca-cola can.

Fan mount and Liquid cooling pump mount could be removed.  And it's available extra Vertical GPU kit.

Original Lian Li PC-O11 and version WXC with USB 3.1 Front Panel are for sure in 10 PC Cases of all time.
Demand of cheaper variant Dymanic and Air who are brothers is evidence for that.


----------



## Nxodus (Mar 14, 2019)

> where the psu gos in a back compartment



Those are overrated, and quite honestly, a stupid trend IMO. I prefer as much free air space as possible


----------



## Vlada011 (Mar 14, 2019)

You can find him here... 209 pounds is not to much above your budget and you will for sure remember this case.
Only check is it fit to your demands and plans for cooling. Because he is more for watercooling parts, eventually AIO.

PSU in back chamber save huge space and nothing influence on temperature of PSU and give you opportunity to install huge motherboards, dual GPU, watercooling parts in relatively small case little taller than motherboard. That's newest and best approach with these type of ATX size hardware. Before PSU was on top, than on floor and now his best place is back chamber or below motherboard with horizontal mobo tray. 

He have and small brother PC-Q37, nicest Mini ITX Case.
But you sacrifice dedicate GPU and you need SFX PSU for him.
But look amazing. Same only Mini.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 14, 2019)

thanks Vlada, the Li PC-O11 WXL looks very nice, plenty of room there for a custom loop as well which is on the cards as i brought a msi aero 1080 founders ed which really needs a waterblock to run it flat out. i love cases that can last a few builds ive had my HAF XB about 8 years but  it do the job nice but its getting a bit dated. thanks. charl.


----------



## Vlada011 (Mar 14, 2019)

OK, you can find on Overclockers.co.uk

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lian-li-pc-o11wxc-midi-tower-black-window-ca-764-ll.html 

There is and ROG Edition but cost 100 more and I think not worth. Have some mistakes who make harder installing radiator on back chamber, and fans could make problems for E-ATX motherboards. Front panel in back chamber make problem with all except maybe thinnest radiators. If you install in main chamber than E-ATX motherboard maybe touch radiator or fans. 

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lian-li-pc-o11wgx-rog-edition-midi-tower-case-black-ca-768-ll.html 

I seriously suggest you regular version. White is nice as well.
Nicest white case. And that surface very easy clean.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lian-li-pc-o11ww-midi-tower-white-window-ca-76d-ll.html 

I have regular PC-O11 WXC and that's best version for me.
I have Lian Li aluminum feets SD-01B(Black) there is and Silver variants (SD-01A) and Lian Li Aluminium Dual SSD/2.5" Mount kit HD323X Black, cost only 8euro.
With him you can use two SSD in one 3.25". Best dual SSD Mount from aluminium with antivibration rubbers for same price as CORSAIR Dual SSD kit from cheap metal

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lian-li-hd-323x-internal-2.5-hdd-kit-black-ca-76z-ll.html 

And of course Lian Li Motherboard Aluminum Screws.
They are made to be installed with fingers.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lian...motherboard-thumb-screws-black-ca-476-ll.html


----------



## FireFox (Mar 14, 2019)

What about Lian Li PC-V3000?

http://www.lian-li.com/pc-v3000/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 14, 2019)

That Lian Li PC-O11 is very nice, always liked LI_LI cases<used one for a build in my sig, was mahoosive though.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 15, 2019)

thanks guys i like those cases, if a little on the large size.
ive been looking at one of these-
https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-...af&qid=1550171354&sr=8-1&tag=hitechcentral-20
can you see any draw backs ? apart from there being open bits.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 15, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> thanks guys i like those cases, if a little on the large size.
> ive been looking at one of these-
> https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Tempered-Certified-Computer-CA-1J8-00M1WN-00/dp/B078TMMJY8/ref=as_li_ss_tl?currency=GBP&ie=UTF8&keywords=core p90&language=en_US&linkCode=sl1&linkId=9130a73c331252e5be193306bf05a5af&qid=1550171354&sr=8-1&tag=hitechcentral-20
> can you see any draw backs ? apart from there being open bits.



Fugly as sin imo. But if you like it....


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 15, 2019)

in the eye of the beholder Tigger, im looking to get away from the classic box type with this build if possable, something i can play with, i quite like the way the p90 can be layed down and becomes a type of test bench if needed.


----------



## Vlada011 (Mar 16, 2019)

Lian Li PC-O11 WXC is one of rear cases who will not cause when someone who is not computer enthusiast enter in house, recognize classic PC case and say Ha little boy still play games.
Because it's not classic conventional PC case as you can see in millions rooms of teens. Because it's not classic case. But that's most enthusiasts try to reach and after 2 years they are so much tired of looking their cases and change for similar.



Knoxx29 said:


> What about Lian Li PC-V3000?
> 
> http://www.lian-li.com/pc-v3000/
> 
> ...



Lian Li PC-V3000 is far best classic full tower case, if you want something as 900D or 1000D rather by Lian Li PC-V3000.
But not for people as me, it's too big for my table and for my hardware.
PC-V3000 is simply perfect.
But people can't recognize that from pictures, or you need to inspect him very careful to understand how he is good case with option for holding GPU and prevent saging.
People pay 5000$ for PC and keep book below GPU to prevent sagging.

When you bought him, in America cost less than 350$ on same places and people with expensive hardware pay craps, literary childish craps.
With two GPUs, more components, bigger radiators I would not think even second PC-V3000 would be my case. But for me I need something relatively smaller and in same time capable to fit everything.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2019)

Vlada011 said:


> But people can't recognize that from pictures, or you need to inspect him very careful to understand how he is good case with option for holding GPU and prevent saging.



True.
i remember first time i saw it on the Lian Li's website it didn't look that big but after i got delivered and i saw it live i was like WTF.



Vlada011 said:


> People pay 5000$ for PC and keep book below GPU to prevent sagging.





Vlada011 said:


> When you bought him, in America cost less than 350$



That's cheap considering i paid 500€


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 16, 2019)

lol i dont think anybody would enter my house and see my pc and think  im a little boy playing games , im 6.4 55 years of age with a beaird down to my waist more like gandalf  overclocking again ... id take it as a compliment if some one did...


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> lol i dont think anybody would enter my house and see my pc and think im a little boy playing games , im 6.4 55 years of age with a beaird down to my waist more like gandaf overclocking again



And i thought that i was old ( 40 )  was even thinking to retire


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 16, 2019)

ive been building riggs longer than you have been on the earth bro , my first run on steam


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> ive been building riggs longer than you have been on the earth bro , my first run on steam



I believe you, i am just 25 years in the business


----------



## Vlada011 (Mar 16, 2019)

I build computers 15 years, actually from 2001.
But I don't like to see conventional PC case on my table.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 16, 2019)

Nxodus said:


> Those are overrated, and quite honestly, a stupid trend IMO. I prefer as much free air space as possible


I have one(lian li pc011 dynamic) , the psu gets direct fresh air through a vent so is fine at the back and with less jn the front you can setup bottom to top direct 3x120 fan airflow with little but the gpu in the way.

That stupid trend is the best case I've seen and definitely used in 26 years so far.


----------



## Vlada011 (Mar 16, 2019)

I was in love immediately when Lian Li launch PC-O11.
That was first case of such type in 2016. It was real hit. But had serious limitations because price of 290-300$ and 240mm radiators on top and bottom.
Second flaw was SFX-PSU. That was reason because very small number of people are interest for him but I think that today with some nice 600-650W SFX PSU, Dual 240mm radiator could be perfect.

But PC-O11 WX first version when I saw that was it.










PC-Q37... this size of case, just slightly bigger, could accept and mATX.
Than I would not resist I would bought him. Mini ITX not satisfied my needs.












And best PC-O11


----------



## Nxodus (Mar 16, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I have one(lian li pc011 dynamic) , the psu gets direct fresh air through a vent so is fine at the back and with less jn the front you can setup bottom to top direct 3x120 fan airflow with little but the gpu in the way.
> 
> That stupid trend is the best case I've seen and definitely used in 26 years so far.



I didn't mean the Lian Li pc011 case, check my post again, and look for quotes in it I meant cases where the PSU has a separate compartment and 80% of current cases have it and I hate this trend


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2019)

Nxodus said:


> I meant cases where the PSU has a separate compartment and 80% of current cases have it and I hate this trend





Nxodus said:


> Those are overrated, and quite honestly, a stupid trend IMO. I prefer as much free air space as possible



Maybe they are trying to give you as much free space as possible but you don't appreciate it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my *Lian Li PC-V3000 *has it in the bottom chamber and i find it ok.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> ive been building riggs longer than you have been on the earth bro , my first run on steam



How many years?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> How many years?



I know the question/quote wasn't for me, considering he is 15 years older than me and i have been building Rigs for 25 years i guess around 40 years?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 16, 2019)

Here is my Pc Atm.

in my defence for the abstract pipework , I'm not that bothered what it looks like and the mad res is on the chop list ,the last bit of pipework reduces the bubbles that were getting sucked back in the loop via the res.

oh and on a side note the top fat ek Res , originally had 3x120 xigimatic Red led fans, that tbh too gave out too much light and not enough wind, i replaced them with unlit EK varder's, worthy of praise ,EK varders look a lot like industrial fans ,big hub tough sturdy build but built in anti vibration and actually reasonably quite, at least at 80%.


----------



## bonehead123 (Mar 17, 2019)

LL's are nice cases no doubt, but for me, the TT900 in my avatar won the "big" "spacious" "easiest to build in" contest when I was deciding on which case to get for my last build....

And this was after using a Corsair Air540 for over 2 years, which is a fairly large case in it's own right, but doesn't hold a candle to the TT, which is almost 2x bigger (H x W x D) all around 

ps... I have moar in-process build pics if anyone wants to see them....just message me


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 17, 2019)

thanks guys , the ll range are very nice but a tad too big and too boxy and classic for me, i already have something simler  im looking for something different, im sick of the black boxes to be honist..


----------



## Bones (Mar 19, 2019)

This is one I saw today that could be something to consider if available where you are. 
Thermaltake Level 20 XT E-ATX Extreme LCS Capable Split Level Modular Gaming Cube Case CA-1L1-00F1WN-00 - Newegg.com 
Lots of glass to show off a build and the internal layout is good. 
It is alot my X5 case, kinda big and bulky but not overly so (Unless space is extremely limited) and the room inside is just awesome compared to many. 

As for the color, well..... that's what paint is for. 
Even if you don't like this one it's good for ideas and to know ones like it are out there somewhere.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 21, 2019)

thanks Bones, thats a nice case mate, im into flat mobo boards and thermaltake kit. its deff going in the maybe list i dont mind the colour i like black n silver same colour as my Hog, it on sale here in the UK. charl.


----------



## Bones (Mar 21, 2019)

One thing I noted was you wanted the PSU to be toward the bottom/back, it's the same thing as my case related to that. I do have mine on my desktop so it's not just a huge box but it is larger than many out there, probrably due to the fact the board lays flat inside instead of upright like a traditional case. I did have to modify my desktop a little for it to go in place but I have shelving with this desk, all I had to do was reset the lower shelf where it was going up about 4 inches and it fits. It did make room to use my mouse tighter but changing mouse settings took care of that. Biggest reason for setting it on my desktop was that I didn't want it on the floor sucking up all the dust into the case but if like mine it will have removeable dust screens.

I'd get the dimension specs of it (515 x 394 x 623 mm / 20.3 x 15.5 x 24.5 inch) and measure like I did to see if it will fit where you'd want it to be before buying, that I do suggest strongly because even though mine wasn't a problem to get in place I don't know anything about your space for such. I'll also say the one I linked to with all the glass definitely will have some weight to it but expected.

The additional room inside this one is simply fantasic, makes it so much easier to assemble things and temps with the system are good too because there is plenty of room within for air to flow, nothing is obstructing airflow because there is just so much room in it. The board tray comes out so you simply mount the board to the tray and slip the tray itself in place.

As for coolers I can run any aircooler I want because I'm not limited to vertical height like most others would be and the fact the board lays flat means you don't have the weight of a large cooler just hanging from the board. Also has rails up top for mounting fans or a rad, in fact I could do two triples if I wanted and it not be a problem at all but went with air for ease of maintenance and no worries over a leak. You can also mount a rad(s) on the side too or even on the back of it externally, lots of ways you can configure one of these to be.

I'm saying all this so you'd have an idea of how one of these is and if you decide to get one you'd have an idea of what's coming to you should you settle on one of those.
Whatever you finally settle on, good luck with it!


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 21, 2019)

thanks bones, yes i like the lay out, its along the lines of my XB evo im using now which the draw back with it is its not very custom loop friendly and the biggist rad it will take is a 240mm without cutting out the basement.  i may have a threadripper inbound "only 16c 32th" as a friend is up grading so it might be a totally new system build yet.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 23, 2019)

I love the Evolv X materials list says:  Anodized Aluminum Panels, Powder Coated Steel, Tempered Glass Side Panels ... but it's a bit over budget in UK @ £197.99   ... odd that it's only $199 here.  At currebt exchamge rate it should be 151.318GBP

http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Evolv-X.html


----------



## venturi (Mar 23, 2019)

All metal and glass, period

Thermaltake P1, P3, and p5



Here is a pick of my slightly modded P1, it is glass and metal


It was only $77.00 on Amazon prime


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 23, 2019)

thanks John. ive had a Evolv mate i did a build last year and ended up giving it to my son, i payed a lot less than that for it, i think £120 but with this build im moving away from the classic box.

thanks Venturi, i have this top of my list so far https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-...af&qid=1550171354&sr=8-1&tag=hitechcentral-20 because i plan on using a custom loop ive had all the parts laying around for a while. love your rig it looks the bizzy mate. charl.


----------

